
Salesforce 12-Hour (so far) Outage - foxylad
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/05/11/marc_benioff_publically_apologizes_over_salesforce_na14_instance_outage/
======
foxylad
Salesforce status page here:
[http://trust.salesforce.com/trust/instances](http://trust.salesforce.com/trust/instances)

